# Sea Water



## Bribie G (3/10/14)

I've just put half a cup of sea water (equiv: 4 grams of common salt) into the water for a UK dark mild. Will report in due course.
Other addition was some Calcium Chloride, both should hopefully shift the sulphate chloride ratio well to the malt side.

:beerbang:


----------



## Forever Wort (3/10/14)

Now there's an idea. Post south, will sample.

:kooi:


----------



## coopsomulous (3/10/14)

I hope you boiled the sea water first


----------



## NewtownClown (3/10/14)

he will boil it _last..._


----------



## Seeker (22/10/14)

any way to remove the fish poo? 

..and other assorted proteins!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/10/14)

What about the sea monkeys or is all about the whales still -_-


----------



## Mr B (22/10/14)

Do you know why the ocean is so wet?

The seaweed


Oh oh.......


----------



## QldKev (22/10/14)

Sushi beer, yumm


----------



## sp0rk (22/10/14)

Bribie G said:


> I've just put half a cup of sea water (equiv: 4 grams of common salt) into the water for a UK dark mild. Will report in due course.
> Other addition was some Calcium Chloride, both should hopefully shift the sulphate chloride ratio well to the malt side.
> 
> :beerbang:


I've been thinking about doing this, let us know how it goes
Interested how it would apply to other fermenting activities too


----------



## Seeker (23/10/14)

Cal it Hump Back Ale

...or Whale Ale Beef Hooked


----------



## Bribie G (23/10/14)

It turned out very nice and extremely malty, almost like the aftertaste of Nutri Grain, will definitely do it again with dark ales.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (23/10/14)

Seeker said:


> any way to remove the fish poo?
> 
> ..and other assorted proteins!


..... Fish **** in it too, I think thats where you were going. h34r:


----------



## TimT (23/10/14)

Got there before me, Wallace.

'Never drink water, fish **** in that stuff!' - W C Fields.


----------



## Bribie G (23/10/14)

Difference between fish and goats.

Fish muck about in the fountains.


----------



## Seeker (24/10/14)

We used to keep marine fish in an aquarium.

We had a device called a protein skimmer, needed because marine fish eat and shit a lot.

It fills up with brown foam up to about a litre a day as I recall.

Also why you should never get in a jacuzzi that has foam on top - the foam is "animal" protein! [gag]


----------



## TheBigD (24/10/14)

Seeker said:


> Also why you should never get in a jacuzzi that has foam on top - the foam is "animal" protein! [gag]


Depends, If it were Miranda Kerrs protein I wouldn't think twice :icon_drool2:

she might gag at mine though!


----------



## jivesucka (26/12/14)

I'd imagine sea water to be a feasible idea if you could remove the salt through a reverse osmosis. but you'd be left with dead plankton which might be an issue.


----------



## bobsantos (23/1/15)

What do you do after boiling it?


----------



## ekul (23/1/15)

Bribie, have you tried a sodium chloride addition to the same levels to see the differemce?


----------

